# Are you ready for some action???



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

All you tailrace commandos need to get ready. The lake is coming down to the 131.5 level and the inflow is slacking. You should see TRA start to close two or more gates in the next few days. Barring any heavy rain fall the flow should be down to 6000 cfs by this time next week. 
Meadowlark, Shadslinger, Matts and Tbone put up that sissy boutique fishing gear and get out those long rods.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there...but forgive me SB, I'll be bringing my _"sissy boutique"_ fishing gear to go after the greatest eating and one of the hardest fighting river fish in these parts.

With striper fishing on the lake as great as it is, I'll be leaving the long rod below the dam to others ... a far better choice for me than all the work and hassle with the long rods to only get 2 fish when can get 5 quickly, as large, and much easier out on the main lake.

If anyone is interested, I've got two nice long rods for sale. Make you a good deal. Send PM if interested.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You know me, Sunbeam, I've been chomping at the bits for two weeks! I love fishing below the Dam! See ya'll there, if I don't see you at the Fish Fry First!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Football is here again..... I am ready for some action.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

How about those Texans!!! 3-0 after this Sunday, when they spank those Cowgirls! Let's send Jerry's kids back to the Big D with their tails between their legs!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I'm glad to see that TRA is still reading my post. They closed 4 gates right on Que. It looks like the flow will level out at about 8,000 cfs. Barring any significant rain they should keep cutting back. It appears that the Lewisville flow has been reduced to about 2,500 cfs. This means that we should see some thing around 6000 by mid week and 4000 by next weekend. IF IT DOES NOT RAIN.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> How about those Texans!!! 3-0 after this Sunday, when they spank those Cowgirls! Let's send Jerry's kids back to the Big D with their tails between their legs!


 Now you've done it. Jinxed for sure,.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looked at all the gauges when I got back from Dukes, I would feel safe to say no more that 6 open by Monday afternoon and a possibility down to 4 by Tuesday.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Might give it a shot real soon!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Things are following the plan so far. Should see only six gates on Monday and maybe four by Wed. morning.
One thing of note, there must have been another frog straggler in Dallas. The Trinity in down town area down to Rosser got a big 10,000 cfs slug Friday. It will not effect us at all unless there is plenty more rain up that way.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gonna give it a shot in the morning... Will let yall know if they're biting!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Well TRA is still reading the post. They closed more gates today as expected. Did you go Tbone or MDL? How many did they drop? Three or four? 
Looks like they waited until about noon or later. This is not the end of the reduction. They need to get down to about three for a week or so then maybe up to five or six again in mid next week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There were 10 gates open early and then went to 9 but the fishing was unaffected by that one gate closing...but around 1:00 or 1:30, bam 4 more gates closed, standing wave disappeared, and water levels dropped noticably. The fishing shut down also at that point.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Larry, As of Tuesday morning it now appears to be only four gates or at least only a bit above 4000 cfs.
This should hold through most of this week. But there is a small slug of water clearing through Trinidad. This may just flatten out in the river and not effect the gate situation.
Where is T-bone and his posse? No reports yet?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

OOOPS, TRA closed another gate or two this morning. Not sure what they are up to now.
If some one drives across the bridge please let us know how many are open. When the gauge is falling and not satalized then they close more gates I can not tell what is tha actual number until it levels out after a day or two. I am now just guessing at three but not sure.
Any way it should be just right for every body at the present flow. Both deep and flat boats should be able to get right on top of them.
Maybe the crappie are in the chute or on the west sand bar by now.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, Sunbeam, been wanting to go the last two mornings. I had an appointment and a cancelation, so guess I'm going to have to start fishing by myself! People procrastinate so badly, and wait 'til the last moment, to let you know! My oldest son, and I are going in the morning. I'm surprised they dropped the flow to three! Will let you know what I know around 12:00 noon, tomorrow!


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Meadowlark, went to the dam for about 2hours and hit that crappie hole i told you about and this is what i drug out of it.Caught with a zebco 33 and minnows.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, I love those river crappie...but you can have that other fish Nice going LHD. 

Must have been a blast on the Zeb33...trying to decide where to go tomorrow.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a small slug of water cresting at Crockett today. About 8500 cfs. It should be at Riverside by noon Friday. The lake level is at 131 with some north wind pushing toward the dam.
TRA may just let the basin catch this new water without changing the flow. If they do open any gates to accommodate the rise it should only be two gates about Sat. or Sun.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey LHD...back at 'ya, 

Went after crappie below the dam this afternoon and like you did yesterday, ended up with a really nice LMB....an honest 4 pound bass. Also caught a lot of nice blues (full limit) and several big buffalo along with the crappie. Threw back many undersized crappie today...but there were also several good ones in the mix. Water looked great.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great report Meadowlark
We need to get together and double team them crappie.


----------

